# Shipping goods from Philippines to Australia



## danielle_ramon

Hey guys, my fiancé and I are in the final stages of waiting for our PMV. What is the best way to get his belongings to aus? Airlines only offer about 30kgs, that's not enough for moving though. Has anyone had any experience in this matter? He's in Manila I'm
In Melbourne. It's all just clothes and things no furniture or anything big. Looked up fed ex but for 20kg they quoted me over $300! HELPPPPP!!


----------



## wishful

danielle_ramon said:


> Hey guys, my fiancé and I are in the final stages of waiting for our PMV. What is the best way to get his belongings to aus? Airlines only offer about 30kgs, that's not enough for moving though. Has anyone had any experience in this matter? He's in Manila I'm
> In Melbourne. It's all just clothes and things no furniture or anything big. Looked up fed ex but for 20kg they quoted me over $300! HELPPPPP!!


Hi danielle_ramon, you may try DHL, it was the least expensive option we've found. If I'm not mistaken, their Jumbo box (25 kg) cost around Php 6,000.


----------



## abie

Try LBC Hari Lang padala my wife use that company and its cheap around 80 dollars a box unlimited weight that can fit in it easily


----------



## danielle_ramon

Thank you guys! I appreciate it!!


----------



## cjka

i heard that first time travel migrants can have additional luggage allowance. Call your airline to find out. I think QANTAS and maybe Singapore Airlines have it.


----------



## Babygirl

wishful said:


> Hi danielle_ramon, you may try DHL, it was the least expensive option we've found. If I'm not mistaken, their Jumbo box (25 kg) cost around Php 6,000.


yes you're correct. i just asked them earlier, their 25kgs box cost less than 7,000pesos...

may i just ask, is it really okay with DHL, shipping my old clothes, shoes and bags? no hassle from the customs?


----------



## louiseb

as long as there personal items you wont have a problem.

louiseb


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Danielle
In the Philippine fiancée visa thread a few months ago someone gave the name of a company (maybe gov't run) to book airline tickets through which allowed a massive free baggage allowance for first time immigrants. Maybe ABC can remember this


----------



## Aussieboy07

abie said:


> Try LBC Hari Lang padala my wife use that company and its cheap around 80 dollars a box unlimited weight that can fit in it easily


Is this place in Davao as well, as it might work out cheaper sending baggage via this company and then travelling on air asia (low cost carrier)


----------



## Aussieboy07

Actually it was wishful that posted it

Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration


----------



## Aussieboy07

Originally Posted by wishful View Post 
Congrats tangerine! have you booked your flight already? I've learned from the CFO seminar of IOM (Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration) which provides travel assistance to immigrants. One attendee shared that he was able to get additional baggage allowance (from 23 kg to 46 kg) for free


----------



## AngieFerrer

why don't you check out the post office in his area? EMS offers less expensive shipping than the other carriers, caveat is they take time to deliver...


----------



## bennett

I am working on a retail shop and found out that the cheapest way to have items shipped is via DHL - aside from cheap, it is safe and you can even track the package itself online.

Good luck!


----------



## robboat

danielle_ramon said:


> Hey guys, my fiancé and I are in the final stages of waiting for our PMV. What is the best way to get his belongings to aus? Airlines only offer about 30kgs, that's not enough for moving though. Has anyone had any experience in this matter? He's in Manila I'm
> In Melbourne. It's all just clothes and things no furniture or anything big. Looked up fed ex but for 20kg they quoted me over $300! HELPPPPP!!


Couple of alternatives Danielle,
1/
Reduce the baggage....
Does he really need to take so much from home...he can buy in Australia if needed. 
Probably need some warmer clothes anyway....?
2/
Look for an airline that offers pre-purchased "additional baggage allowance".
Quite cheap and the bags travel on the same flight.
Our family uses Air Asia with more than 100kg additional allowance....less than $1 per kg overall.
3/
Think about an upgrade to business class - better luggage allowance and options....often for only a few dollars more on discount fares.

Hope this helps....

Good luck


----------

